# Eastern Shore Flounder Fishing....the countdown



## mkimidy (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm planning a trip with some friends to fish folly creek on VA's Eastern Shore. With water temps in wachapreague today in the 50's i am starting to get excited. So my question is has anyone caught a flounder yet? April 8th i plan on catching my first doormat of the season.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

That was one of my next inteneded targets too, anyone got some history on water temps to look for ??


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Seems to me 55-57F is the magic number for Trout,Flounder,and Blues.Find yorself a mud/sandflat 2'-5' with a 3'-10'hole in it on a 80F day and I think you will find the Flounder;Them shallow flats will be 5-10F warmer than the surrounding water.And,the ougoing tide will spread it out;so when this happens it can be excellent.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

That's what I was thinking because those are the same temps I usually start fishing everywhere else but I heard that the bite over there started earlier because it was closer to the ocean and I'm chomp'n at the bit to start some local beach/yak fishing. 

I haven't spent a whole lot of time over there until the recent past 5-10 yrs. but 2 yrs. ago I stumbled onto a really nice spot like you're talking about after yak'n over to Smith to do a little heaver fishing for Drummies and then bailing because the incoming was rip'n so hard it was getting a little too sporty to yak back. We didn't catch any Drum but we took Flounder rigs to fish while watching the heavers and caught quite a few Flounder while there. 

On the way back to the launch we found a spot that drained off a huge flat into a slew that followed a sandy beach off an island that had grass up to the waters edge. Right off the beach maybe 20' from the grass there's a channel that's 20' deep and runs for about 200-300 yds and it was full of flounder. 

All I'm waiting for now is the same tide and warmer water ..............


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Eastern Shore has lots of shallow protected water;so it warms up faster.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Most of the ones I'm looking for (door mats) migrate back from the ocean so those are the water temps that I bird dog


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Flounder have been caught on the ES already. They have been catching them up there on anf off for a week or two.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Do you have a reliable website for info besides Chris' B & T ?? I saw the report in the Outdoor Journal but that's only once a month .......


----------



## mkimidy (Mar 21, 2011)

Fishman said:


> Flounder have been caught on the ES already. They have been catching them up there on anf off for a week or two.


Thanks for the info. I've been looking at wachapreague's website every day and no reports there yet. I'm getting antsy with my trip only 2 weeks away.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Fishman is right.


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

I also have heard reports of flounder being caught behind the lower ES islands. Creeks coming off large flats, emptying into the ICW on the ebb are the usual spots for early fish.


----------



## mkimidy (Mar 21, 2011)

*official report*

seahawk sports reported flounder catches as of the 22nd 

http://seahawksports.com/


----------

